# Warum verstellt sich meine Zeit immer von selbst?



## guide24 (15. Mai 2002)

Warum verstellt sich meine Zeit immer von selbst? 

Die Zeit im Bios habe ich richtig eingestellt... und auch die Zeitzone Europe / Berlin  .... aber die sie verstellt sich nach jedem Start von selbst......


----------



## Trymon (15. Mai 2002)

Kann es sein das die Zeit im Linux falsch ist? Linux stellt beim Herunterfahren die Zeit des BIOS um auf die aktuell im Linux gültige Zeit. 
Es könnte auch sein das die Batterie des BIOS leer ist aber dann müssten auch die Festplatteninformationen nicht mehr da sein, außer du hast die auf Autodetect.


----------



## guide24 (15. Mai 2002)

ja ich glaube schon.....!
Aber mit Windos funktioniert die Zeit fehlerlos!


----------

